# Just give me a bow



## soggysandwich (Dec 4, 2008)

i could only imagine bowfishing in a spot like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSDze87X ... re=related

it would be hard to miss :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, a place where I was at last spring was great, but not as great as those carp. I had carp getting stuck on shore. I simply cannot believe all of those carp. Screw a bow, use dynamite.


----------



## soggysandwich (Dec 4, 2008)

haha yeah. if you look at the related videos there are tons of the same thing


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just watching that makes me want spring to come faster.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree that video does not make spring come any faster. Makes me want to go and sit in my boat, in the shed.


----------

